# Do not recommed SIS labs / Pharmaqo Labs



## trenHard69 (Apr 18, 2021)

It was my first cycle, after reading reviews on SIS labs and Pharmaqo Labs (renamed sis labs). Bought test e for first cycle. And good lord, was the test dirty. Got infection on second pin when using sis labs. Then switched from sis labs to Pharmaqo Labs, first vial was good, then second vial of Pharmaqo Labs got another infection.

stay away people


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear2 (Sep 20, 2021)

trenHard69 said:


> It was my first cycle, after reading reviews on SIS labs and Pharmaqo Labs (renamed sis labs). Bought test e for first cycle. And good lord, was the test dirty. Got infection on second pin when using sis labs. Then switched from sis labs to Pharmaqo Labs, first vial was good, then second vial of Pharmaqo Labs got another infection.
> 
> stay away people


Used a LOAD of SIS, never ever had a problem at all and the gear is on point! Your infection is not 100% Because of the oil, it could be something in the air or your breath if you breath on a pin before pinning, there’s a Lot of factors. Don’t pin in dusty rooms or rooms with a draught/open window. Etc etc etc


----------

